# Pit Bull Awareness Walk Date!



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a date for the pit bull awareness walk! It will be on August 9th. I have decided to do a carnival type walk, with a dunk tank and some kids games. There will be a couple of raffels there. I'm getting my vet to do a rabbies vacine booth and a mirco chip booth. More info to come!


----------

